# Handyman Special!!!



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I went to a driving range on Monday and found this! This is done every second driving bay so there is probably 20 of them all done the exact way.


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

:no:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Forget about the lights. Look at that friggin prefab kick peeking through the wall! Barf!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

that prefab kick looks like it has a dent on the top!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

and other than that, just ,ouch!


----------

